# Absoluter Anfänger auf dem Weg zum Angelschein?



## Tari (18. August 2020)

Hallo zusammen! 

Seit geraumer Zeit bin ich am überlegen, ob das Angeln doch tatsächlich etwas für mich sein könnte.

Ich war als Kind öfter mal mit einem ehemaligen bekannten und seinem Vater in Luxemburg angeln, ansonsten habe ich hin und wieder mal an einem, sogenannten, Forellenp*ff geangelt. Dies kann man aber nicht wirklich als angeln bezeichnen. Dort fühlt es sich an, als wenn ich auch einen Stein als Köder nutzen könnte um etwas zu fangen. 

Das Problem ist einfach, ich hab nicht wirklich Bekannte die heute noch angeln gehen, geschweige denn nen Schein haben. 
Jetzt bin ich zum Entschluss gekommen, ich will den Angelschein machen! 

Hauptsächlich um einfach für mich selbst feststellen zu können, ob es was für mich ist oder nicht. 

Da ich im Schichtdienst bin und auch Wochenendes recht häufig arbeiten bin, ist es recht schwierig/kompliziert für mich an Präsenz-Unterricht teilzunehmen. Würde ich aber auch noch irgendwie geregelt bekommen. 

Durch Google bin ich auf Fishing-King aufmerksam geworden. Hier wollte ich mich einfach mal bisschen erkundigen ob hier bereits wer Erfahrungen damit gesammelt hat. 
Ich bin bei sowas immer etwas skeptisch. 
Auch wenn ein solcher Onlinekurs tatsächlich das perfekte für mich wäre. 


Zusätzlich schaue ich mich bereits nach einem _optimalen _Anfängerset für mich um. 
Auch wenn ich der Meinung bin, _wer billig kauft, kauft zwei mal, _möchte ich hier tatsächlich nicht allzu viel Geld ausgeben. Sollte ich nämlich überhaupt keinen Spaß daran haben, reicht es, wenn ich das Geld für den Angelschein versenkt habe. 

Hier hatte ich mir ein Budget für +/-100 € gesetzt. Vorzugsweise mit allem, was ich für meinen ersten Ausflug benötigen würde. 


Zusätzlich bin ich auf der Suche, nach *guter* Lektüre, *guten* Youtubern, *guten *Webseiten um mich etwas besser auf das ganze einzulassen. 
In fast allen Bereichen, ist es schwierig, gut von schlecht zu unterscheiden, wenn man fast keinerlei Ahnung hat. 

Ich würde mich freuen hier einige Vorschläge zu hören, die mich meinem Plan etwas näher bringen oder vielleicht sogar davon anbringen.  


Liebe Grüße, 
Tari


----------



## Mescalero (18. August 2020)

Willkommen! 

Mit Fishing King habe ich keine Erfahrung aber es gibt auch Kursanbieter, die Crashkurse (verlängertes Wochenende oder so) anbieten. Bin ebenfalls Schichtdienstler und es war kein großes Problem, einen passenden Kurs zu finden.

Dein Budget wird wahrscheinlich nicht ausreichen, neben Rolle und Rute braucht man auch allerhand Zubehör und das summiert sich eben: Kescher, Messer, verschiedene Schnur, Haken, Köder usw.

Eine konkrete Kaufempfehlung kann ich nicht geben, dafür müsste wenigstens klar sein, in welche Richtung die Reise gehen soll. Spinfish, Karpfen, Friedfisch, Fliege....


----------



## Tari (18. August 2020)

Hi Mescalero, 

erstmal danke für deine schnelle Antwort! 



Mescalero schrieb:


> Mit Fishing King habe ich keine Erfahrung aber es gibt auch Kursanbieter, die Crashkurse (verlängertes Wochenende oder so) anbieten. Bin ebenfalls Schichtdienstler und es war kein großes Problem, einen passenden Kurs zu finden



Das wäre auch eine Möglichkeit, bin allerdings derzeit überhaupt nicht in Eile und von dem wie sich das bei Fishing King liest, könnte ich mir das echt nach und nach aneignen. 

Da ich aber allgemein keine Erfahrungen mit solchen Onlinekursen habe, bin ich da halt recht skeptisch. 



Mescalero schrieb:


> Dein Budget wird wahrscheinlich nicht ausreichen, neben Rolle und Rute braucht man auch allerhand Zubehör und das summiert sich eben: Kescher, Messer, verschiedene Schnur, Haken, Köder usw.



Ja, habe bereits gesehen das man hier wirklich viel Geld ausgeben kann. Da ich allerdings überhaupt keine Vorstellung habe, in welche Richtung meine Reise gehen soll, dachte ich da vielleicht wirklich an ein "brauchbares" Komplettset. Vielleicht gibt es ja so etwas.  

Am Ende soll es aber auch nicht an paar Euronen scheitern, wenn es ggf. gut weiter verkauft werden kann und ich diese, bei nicht gefallen, nicht in den Müll schmeiße. 



Mescalero schrieb:


> Eine konkrete Kaufempfehlung kann ich nicht geben, dafür müsste wenigstens klar sein, in welche Richtung die Reise gehen soll. Spinfish, Karpfen, Friedfisch, Fliege....



Wie oben geschrieben, ich hab noch keinerlei Vorstellungen. Halt etwas, womit ich einfach mal "los ziehen" kann.

LG


----------



## Mescalero (18. August 2020)

Wenn Zeit keine große Rolle spielt, könntest du z.B. eine komplette Ausstattung zum Stippen bei Aliexpress ordern. Das wäre innerhalb deines Budgets möglich. Und Stippen fetzt! 
Aufgrund des derzeitigen Chaos kann es halt sein, dass Bestellungen zwei Monate unterwegs sind, oder auch nicht, das ist im Moment überhaupt nicht vorhersehbar.


----------



## Chief Brolly (18. August 2020)

Finde die Idee von Mescalero prima! Erstmal mit ner 4-5m Kopfrute stippen, kostet mit Schnur, Haken und Kescher nicht mehr als 50 €.. 

Habe Im aktuellen Askari-Katalog zwar ein Komplett-Set gesehen, aber ob das was für dich ist, mußt du mal schauen... 
Nimm lieber ne Telerute um 3,75 u. bis 40gr Wg, z. B. von Daiwa. Rolle evtl. auch von der Marke in 3000er oder 4000er Größe. Schnur 0,25er bis 0,35er Mono. 

Damit kannst du wunderbar mit Pose oder leicht auf Grund angeln! 
Sollte für den Anfang reichen... 

Es gibt auch Komplett-Sets von Matze Koch, aber da musst du mal googeln, ob die preislich in den dein Budget passen....


----------



## Andal (18. August 2020)

Selbst für etwas über 100,- € lässt sich eine knapp vollständige, wenigstens benützbare Wurfrute mit Rolle und Schnur, nebst ein paar unerlässlichen Kleinteilen finden. Aber die Idee mit der Stippe hat schon was für sich. Du lernst erst Gehen und dann Laufen. Setzt aber auch eine gewisse Selbstdiziplin voraus!


----------



## Tobias85 (18. August 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Wenn Zeit keine große Rolle spielt, könntest du z.B. eine komplette Ausstattung zum Stippen bei Aliexpress ordern. Das wäre innerhalb deines Budgets möglich. Und Stippen fetzt!



Genau das würde ich erstmal nicht machen. Zum einen, weil es als absoluter Neuling schwierig ist rauszufiltern, was bei Aliexpress brauchbar ist und was nicht, zum andern, weil die Richtung ja noch gar nicht feststeht. Vielleicht findet Tari ja ganz andere Richtungen erstmal viel reizvoller. Außerdem sind Stippruten bei Askari in Deutschland auch alles andere als teuer. 

Ich würde wohl erstmal den Kurs machen, dort lernst du ja, was es für Fische und Angelmethoden gibt, und danach würde ich dann entsprechend der Methoden und Zielfische, die du ausprobieren möchtest, mit ein bisschen Forenunterstützung ein einfaches Paket zusammenstellen. Für Kleinteile muss man kein Vermögen ausgeben und auch für unter 100€ sollte man - wie Andal schon schreibt - eine angelbare Grundausstattung zusammenbekommen. Aber damit würde ich wie gesagt erstmal noch warten.

Zu Fishing King: Die Vor-Ort-Kurse sind zumindest meiner Erfahrung nach ja auch nix anderes als Vorträge. Ob man da jetzt vor Ort sitzt oder sich das online anschaut macht glaube ich keinen Unterschied. Inhaltlich sind die Kurse von denen sowieso mit den jeweiligen Landesverbänden abgeglichen.


----------



## Tari (18. August 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Wenn Zeit keine große Rolle spielt, könntest du z.B. eine komplette Ausstattung zum Stippen bei Aliexpress ordern. Das wäre innerhalb deines Budgets möglich. Und Stippen fetzt!



In Anbetracht der weiteren Beiträge, würde ich mir eine zusätzliche Rute kaufen. 
Wie gesagt, es kommt mir nicht auf den ein oder anderen Euro an, wenn es nachher etwas mehr kosten sollte, seh ich das nicht so eng. 

Die 100,- € kamen auch eher daher, weil ich über Google viele _Komplettsets _für einiges weniger gesehen habe. Allerdings, möchte ich auch nicht direkt das Beste vom besten kaufen um mich am angeln zu versuchen. 



Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Habe Im aktuellen Askari-Katalog zwar ein Komplett-Set gesehen, aber ob das was für dich ist, mußt du mal schauen...
> Nimm lieber ne Telerute um 3,75 u. bis 40gr Wg, z. B. von Daiwa. Rolle evtl. auch von der Marke in 3000er oder 4000er Größe. Schnur 0,25er bis 0,35er Mono.
> 
> Damit kannst du wunderbar mit Pose oder leicht auf Grund angeln!
> Sollte für den Anfang reichen...



Könntest du mir das Set ggf. mal verlinken? 

Habe jetzt auf die Schnelle bei Google ein Set gefunden, welches 100€ kosten würde, wäre halt ohne sonstiges Zubehör. 



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich würde wohl erstmal den Kurs machen, dort lernst du ja, was es für Fische und Angelmethoden gibt, und danach würde ich dann entsprechend der Methoden und Zielfische, die du ausprobieren möchtest, mit ein bisschen Forenunterstützung ein einfaches Paket zusammenstellen. Für Kleinteile muss man kein Vermögen ausgeben und auch für unter 100€ sollte man - wie Andal schon schreibt - eine angelbare Grundausstattung zusammenbekommen. Aber damit würde ich wie gesagt erstmal noch warten.



Grundsätzlich ist das mein Plan. 

Hab mir jetzt mal die Prüfungstermine von denen angeschaut und peile mal Oktober/November an. 

Werd es mal versuchen, scheinen ja doch recht bekannt zu sein.


----------



## punkarpfen (18. August 2020)

Hi,
man bekommt gebrauchte Ausrüstungen für kleines Geld. Ein paar Teleruten mit vernünftigen Rollen, die ruhig 30 Jahre alt sein können, sind für das Ansitzangeln immernoch brauchbar. Dazu eine frische Schnur und los gehts. Je nach Gewässer und Angelmöglichkeiten kommt die Spezialisierung meist ganz von allein.


----------



## Tikey0815 (18. August 2020)

Zur Ausrüstung hast du sicher schon genug erfahren, wegen Fishing King kann ich dir aus eigener Erfahrung eine Empfehlung aussprechen, hab ich selbst hinter mir und war komplett ausreichend. Nachteilig empfand ich nur, dass man, wie Vorort, nichtmal ne Rute oder Kombos in die Hand nehmen konnte. Ich hab mir dann damit geholfen indem ich mir während des Lernens schon einiges an Tackle gekauft habe und so anschauungsobjekte hatte. Grundsätzlich würde ich im Nachhinein sagen, dass es auch ohne gegangen wäre, man muss halt Interesse haben dann leuchtet vieles von selber ein.


----------



## Tari (18. August 2020)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Zur Ausrüstung hast du sicher schon genug erfahren, wegen Fishing King kann ich dir aus eigener Erfahrung eine Empfehlung aussprechen, hab ich selbst hinter mir und war komplett ausreichend. Nachteilig empfand ich nur, dass man, wie Vorort, nichtmal ne Rute oder Kombos in die Hand nehmen konnte. Ich hab mir dann damit geholfen indem ich mir während des Lernens schon einiges an Tackle gekauft habe und so anschauungsobjekte hatte. Grundsätzlich würde ich im Nachhinein sagen, dass es auch ohne gegangen wäre, man muss halt Interesse haben dann leuchtet vieles von selber ein.



Hey, 

hab mir jetzt mal einige Videos von denen angeschaut und das scheint ja schon nen seriöser Laden zu sein. 

Hatte allerdings gelesen, das es durchaus vorkommen kann das man an manchen Gewässern keinen Erlaubnisschein bekommt. Kannst du das aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen? 

LG


----------



## Mescalero (18. August 2020)

Für Erlaubnisscheine muss in aller Regel der Angelschein vorgelegt werden. 
Wo man die Prüfung abgelegt oder den Vorbereitungskurs absolviert hat, steht da nicht drin und das spielt auch überhaupt keine Rolle.


----------



## LowCarp (18. August 2020)

Zu Fishing-King kann ich dir zwar leider nichts erzählen, ich finde die Videos auf Youtube aber eigentlich recht nützlich für Angeleinsteiger. Habe die Tage ein Video zum Wallerangeln mit Carsten Zeck gesehen und fand die Inhalte wirklich gut aufbereitet.
Ich selbst habe meinen Angelschein vor 3 Jahren gemacht und konnte leider auch keinen regelmäßigen Präsenzunterricht unter der Woche besuchen, da ich meist Vorlesungen am Abend hatte. Aus dem Grund habe ich einen "Crash-Kurs" gemacht. (2 Wochenenden) 
Mit dem Material war die Prüfung locker zu meistern. Am Wasser hab ich dann aber erstmal blöd geschaut 

Zur Ausrüstung: 

Ich schließe mich der Meinung von punkarpfen an und kann dir folgenden Tipp geben: Durchforste Ebay-Kleinanzeigen nach gebrauchter Ausrüstung! 
Die erste Rute mit Rolle habe ich mir zwar auch neu gekauft, bei der zweiten habe ich mich jedoch entschieden, diese gebraucht zu erwerben. Der (private) Verkäufer hat ein Set speziell für Angeleinsteiger angeboten und ich habe für genau 100€ eine Rute, eine Rolle, eine Rolle Schnur, einen Kescher, ein Schirmzelt, Boilies und etliche (!) Kleinteile erhalten, damit ich am Wasser direkt voll loslegen konnte. Und die Sachen waren nicht wirklich abgenutzt, ganz im Gegenteil. Solche Angebote sind zwar nicht alltäglich, die Augen offen halten lohnt sich aber!


----------



## Tobias85 (19. August 2020)

Tari schrieb:


> Hatte allerdings gelesen, das es durchaus vorkommen kann das man an manchen Gewässern keinen Erlaubnisschein bekommt. Kannst du das aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen?



Es ist so, dass man für manche Gewässer Gastkarten bekommen kann, viele Vereine haben aber auch Gewässer, die sie ausschließlich ihren eigenen Mitgliedern vorbehalten. Die Frage ist da also, wem das Fischereirecht an einem Gewässer gehört bzw. wer es gepachtet hat und ob derjenige Gastkarten ausgeben möchte oder nicht. Da lässt sich aber keine allgemeine Aussage treffen und die Lage ist da in den verschiedenen Bundesländern teils auch sehr unterschiedlich.


----------



## Thomas. (19. August 2020)

punkarpfen schrieb:


> Hi,
> man bekommt gebrauchte Ausrüstungen für kleines Geld. Ein paar Teleruten mit vernünftigen Rollen, die ruhig 30 Jahre alt sein können, sind für das Ansitzangeln immernoch brauchbar. Dazu eine frische Schnur und los gehts. Je nach Gewässer und Angelmöglichkeiten kommt die Spezialisierung meist ganz von allein.



im großen und ganzen das beste was man machen kann.
warum ich schreibe das es im großen und ganzen das beste ist was man machen kann, wenn man Anfänger ist und keinerlei Ahnung hat ist es wie beim Neukauf auch sehr schwer zwischen gut und schlecht zu unterscheiden
wenn du jemanden kennst der sich damit auskennt, kannst du mit ein wenig suchen und ein bisschen glück für kleines Geld schon was richtig gutes bekommen, hast du keinen der dir behilflich ist kannst du auch tief ins Klo greifen (bei neu kauf auch).

solltest du dich für den Neukauf entscheiden, werden dir hier einige die Rolle und Rute XY von der Marke Z empfehlen, letztendlich haben sie wohl recht, aber ich bin der Meinung das man als Anfänger der mit kleinen Budget aus kommen muss (möchte) auch die ersten versuche mit den Hausmarken der verschieden Gerätehändlern (Askari, FP usw) über die runden kommen kann genauso wie auch mit komplett Combos (auch da muss es kein Marken Hersteller sein), aber auch da sollte dich jemand an die Hand nehmen.

PS. was richtig ins Geld geht ist klein Zeugs und nicht Rute und Rolle sondern alles drumherum


----------



## Chief Brolly (19. August 2020)

Hallo Tari, 

vom Smartphone läßt sich nichts verlinken... Das Askari-set würde ich dir auch nicht wirklich zum Kauf empfehlen! 
Auch wegen Komplettsets/Matze Koch musst du halt mal Google bemühen....


----------



## Tobias85 (19. August 2020)

Bevor ihr jetzt irhgendwelche konkreten Sets empfehlt, lasst Tari doch erstmal den schein machen und wartet auf seine/ihre Äußerungen, in welche richtung es gehen soll. Zum UL-Barschspinnen oder zum Feedern werden die wenigsten Sets taugen, aber vielleicht sind ja grade das die Methoden, die ausprobiert werden sollen.


----------



## Andal (19. August 2020)

Bei den Komplett-Sets der großen Anbieter sehe ich sehr die Gefahr, dass das Geld verbrannt wird. 100 - 120,- € sind auf der einen Seite viel Geld und auf der anderen Seite ist es sehr wenig, um dafür eine wirklich funktionierende Grundausstattung zu bekommen, die nicht nach den dritten Versuch die Grätsche macht. Diese Übung ist keine leichte!

Rute, Rolle, Schnur und einen brauchbaren Kescher kriegt man für einen Hunni gebacken, keine Frage. Und das Zeug ist auch für einige Zeit echt benützbar. Aber der ganze Kleinkram, den er fraglos auch noch braucht, geht nochmal gut ins Geld. Hakenvorfächer, Posen, Wirbel, Blei, Nubsies... das geht nochmal gut auf die Börse.


----------



## Tari (19. August 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> im großen und ganzen das beste was man machen kann.
> warum ich schreibe das es im großen und ganzen das beste ist was man machen kann, wenn man Anfänger ist und keinerlei Ahnung hat ist es wie beim Neukauf auch sehr schwer zwischen gut und schlecht zu unterscheiden
> wenn du jemanden kennst der sich damit auskennt, kannst du mit ein wenig suchen und ein bisschen glück für kleines Geld schon was richtig gutes bekommen, hast du keinen der dir behilflich ist kannst du auch tief ins Klo greifen (bei neu kauf auch).



Ich habe jetzt zufällig jemanden gefunden, der mich im September mal mit an die Mosel nehmen möchte. Wenn ich das von der Arbeit/Zeit her hin bekomme, würde ich auch ein Paar Tage mit ihm an den Biggesee fahren. 

Er sagte allerdings, das es wahrscheinlich für einen absoluten Anfänger sehr langweilig werden könnte am Biggesee, da er halt Karpfen angeln möchte. 

Auf jeden Fall hat er mir bereits seine Hilfe angeboten, bei der Ausstattung. 

Manchmal ist Facebook doch gar nicht so verkehrt und man vergisst oft, wen man da so alles in der Liste hat.





Andal schrieb:


> Bei den Komplett-Sets der großen Anbieter sehe ich sehr die Gefahr, dass das Geld verbrannt wird. 100 - 120,- € sind auf der einen Seite viel Geld und auf der anderen Seite ist es sehr wenig, um dafür eine wirklich funktionierende Grundausstattung zu bekommen, die nicht nach den dritten Versuch die Grätsche macht. Diese Übung ist keine leichte!



Natürlich sind 100,- - 120,- € je nach Verwendungszweck viel Geld - vor allem, wenn ich tatsächlich keinen Spaß dran finden sollte. 
Dadurch das ich aber, wie oben geschrieben, mir das ganze jetzt auch vorab mal etwas anschauen kann, werde ich da allerdings vorher schon merken ob dies was für mich ist oder nicht und entsprechend mein Budget anpassen. 



Andal schrieb:


> Rute, Rolle, Schnur und einen brauchbaren Kescher kriegt man für einen Hunni gebacken, keine Frage. Und das Zeug ist auch für einige Zeit echt benützbar. Aber der ganze Kleinkram, den er fraglos auch noch braucht, geht nochmal gut ins Geld. Hakenvorfächer, Posen, Wirbel, Blei, Nubsies... das geht nochmal gut auf die Börse.



Korrigiere mich bitte wenn ich falsch liege, aber der Kleinkram sind doch "Verschleißteile" und diese Kosten würde ich jetzt mal ausserhalb meines Budgets für die Grundausstattung nehmen. 

Bei der Grundausstattung geht es mir tatsächlich darum, irgendetwas zu bekommen, womit ich halt so viel wie möglich ein mal ausprobieren kann. 

Wie bereits geschrieben, habe ich mich bei den 100,- € an Komplettsets die ich über Google finden konnte orientiert und hier etwas höher gegriffen. Das diese natürlich nicht das optimale sind, ist mir bewusst. 

Mir kommt es echt nicht auf paar Euro an. Sollte die Erstausstattung nachher 200,- € oder auch 300,- € kosten, ist mir das eigentlich relativ egal, so lange ich halt Spaß dran finde, oder im schlimmsten Fall die Ausstattung wieder gut an den Mann/die Frau gebracht bekomme. 

LG


----------



## Andal (19. August 2020)

Ja wenn dein Budget so flexibel ist, dann werden auch die Probleme drastisch kleiner. Jetzt ist es Sache, was du vor hast und dann kann man konkret werden.


----------



## Tobias85 (19. August 2020)

Tari schrieb:


> Er sagte allerdings, das es wahrscheinlich für einen absoluten Anfänger sehr langweilig werden könnte am Biggesee, da er halt Karpfen angeln möchte.



Lass dich davon nicht abschrecken, das ist wahrscheinlich wirklich nur rumsitzen und stundenlang warten.


----------



## Rheinspezie (19. August 2020)

Hallo,

ich würde ganz anders vorgehen.

Ersteinmal die Prüfung ablegen.

Falls bestanden (  ) kommt es darauf an, welche *Gewässer  *in Reichweite sind und rel. bequem beangelt werden können.

Also die Gewässer im "vertretbaren" Umkreis eruieren .

Wenn das Gewässer gefunden ist, macht man sich über die vorkommenden Fische schlau und tadaaaa :

Danach richtet sich ersteinmal das Gerät.

An bspw. einem kleineren , trüben, verschlammten Angelteich mit Schilf , Seerosen etc. und prächtigem Weißfisch/Schleien/Satzkarpfenbestand würde eine leichte,

beringte Stipp und Posenrute Sinn machen.

Wie gesagt : Gewässer ins Auge fassen , ( Haupt ) Fischarten herausfinden und evtl. in einen Verein eintreten , da wird Ihnen geholfen 

Ein blutiger Anfänger ( der ich auch mal war ) schaut den Anglern des jeweiligen Gewässers über die Schulter und fragt und fragt und fragt.

Als Kiddi war ich bei den Rheinanglern seeeehr beliebt, weil ich quasselte, bis das "Veto" kam - Einige schickten mich weg, andere verrieten Viel - es lohnte sich.

Und wenn man genug erfahren hat, dann fängt man auch immer besser.

Also :

Prüfung
Gewässer/Fischbestand
Gerät
Kontakt
Üben
Oft am Wasser sein . 

Grüße, R.S.


----------



## Tari (19. August 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Lass dich davon nicht abschrecken, das ist wahrscheinlich wirklich nur rumsitzen und stundenlang warten.



Das stört mich aber nicht, mir ist auch bewusst das man nicht immer mit Fisch nach Hause geht. 



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich würde ganz anders vorgehen.
> 
> Ersteinmal die Prüfung ablegen.



Also das ist tatsächlich mein Plan. 

Also Gewässer hätte ich recht nah, die Mosel, den Rhein und eine Fischzucht mit verschiedenen Angelteichen. 



Aber noch einmal auf meinen Eingangspost:
Kann wer noch gute Lektüre/Bücher/Internetseiten empfehlen, die man haben sollte/kennen muss? 

LG


----------



## Andal (19. August 2020)

Ideal wäre natürlich, kann man aber nicht kaufen, ein ehrlicher und freundschaftlich verbundener Mentor. Einer, der dich behutsam, aber richtig herum aufs Ross setzt.


----------



## Tari (19. August 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Ideal wäre natürlich, kann man aber nicht kaufen, ein ehrlicher und freundschaftlich verbundener Mentor. Einer, der dich behutsam, aber richtig herum aufs Ross setzt.



Ich glaube den habe ich gefunden.

Er stellt mir im Laufe des Tages mal eine Liste zusammen, was man hier in der Nähe alles so fangen kann und was am häufigsten anzutreffen ist. 

Wie bereits geschrieben, plane ich Ende Oktober, Anfang November meine Prüfung abzulegen und bis dahin habe ich dann Zeit mich um das drum herum zu bemühen. 

LG


----------



## Andal (19. August 2020)

Das klingt höchst vernünftig!


----------



## Lajos1 (19. August 2020)

Hallo,

und wie hier schon erwähnt wurde, ans Kleinmaterial denken. Hierfür gehen auch nochmal 200-300 Euro weg, mitunter auch mehr. Und immer an den Spruch von Wilhelm Busch denken: "Ein Wunsch, ist er erfüllt, kriegt augenblicklich Junge". 

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Tobias85 (19. August 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> ans Kleinmaterial denken. Hierfür gehen auch nochmal 200-300 Euro weg



 

Ne günstige "Zielfischschnur" (25er oder so), Wirbel, Vorfächer, Hakenlöser, einfaches Messer, einfacher Priest, günstiger Klappkescher, paar Grundbleie, Bleischrote und eine kleine Auswahl an einfachen Posen, da kommt man gut mit um die 50€ aus, wenn man günstiges Material bestellt oder bei Askari kauft. Zum ausprobieren für die ersten Monate reicht das allemal.


----------



## Lajos1 (19. August 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ne günstige "Zielfischschnur" (25er oder so), Wirbel, Vorfächer, Hakenlöser, einfaches Messer, einfacher Priest, günstiger Klappkescher, paar Grundbleie, Bleischrote und eine kleine Auswahl an einfachen Posen, da kommt man gut mit um die 50€ aus, wenn man günstiges Material bestellt oder bei Askari kauft. Zum ausprobieren für die ersten Monate reicht das allemal.



Hallo,

klar, wenn man nur ein paar Monate ein bißchen fischen will reicht das. Wenn man länger fischen will dann aber beileibe nicht. Dann merkt man schnell, dass eben die einfachen Dinge eben auch meist einfach sind und muss manchmal eben doppelt kaufen. Man braucht durchaus nicht hochpreisig einsteigen, mittlere Preislagen reichen allemal. Aber z. B. würde ich nicht an Schnur, Wirbel oder Vorfächer, Haken etc. sparen Außerdem kommen da ja noch Sitz oder Kiepe, evtl. Tasche oder Rucksack dazu, u. U. Gummistiefel. Am Kescher würde ich garantiert nicht sparen, habe schon oft erlebt, welche Probleme, gerade Anfänger mit billigen Keschern hatten, mit denen man nicht mal in der Lage ist einen 3 Kilo Karpfen zu landen, ohne dass der vielleicht schon die Grätsche macht.
Ich bin bestimmt kein Anhänger von: "teuer ist auch besser" und tendiere seit jeher eher zu den mittleren Preisklassen. Aber wenn man z. B. für 3 Euro 30 Wirbel kauft nun, dann kauft man halt Schund und darf sich nicht wundern, wenns dann auch mal zu Pannen (gerätebedingt) kommt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (19. August 2020)

Ganz so krass ist es auch wieder nicht. Man kann schon den einen, oder anderen Zwischenwirt im Handel ausklammern und trotz sparsamer Preise gut Qualität erhalten.


----------



## Andal (19. August 2020)

Nur beim Angeleimer ist es unerlässlich, dass es auch ein echter Markeneimer ist!     



			https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/sehr-wichtig.66048/


----------



## fishhawk (19. August 2020)

Hallo,



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Aber wenn man z. B. für 3 Euro 30 Wirbel kauft



Kommt ganz drauf wo man die kauft.

Direkt beim Hersteller, direkt beim Exporteur, direkt beim  Importeur usw. .

Nur kriegt man da selten nur 30 Stück.

Wenn man es nicht eilig und ne gute Bezugsquelle hat, kann man sich schon für wenig Geld ne Vorrat für Jahre anlegen.

Darf man dann aber auch nicht jammern, wenn die stationären Angelläden weniger werden.


----------



## Andal (19. August 2020)

Die lokalen Angelläden kümmern sich auch nicht um unsere geschundenen Bankkonten.


----------



## Lajos1 (19. August 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

sicher kann man auch günstig und gut einkaufen. Ich brauche vermutlich bis an mein Lebensende keine Wirbel mehr kaufen und auch bei einem der besten Hechtwobbler der letzten Jahre habe ich mich, als der vom Markt genommen wurde, noch so gut eingedeckt, gerade auch bei den Abverkäufen dieses Modells, dass ich da die nächsten 20 Jahren keinen Engpass bekommen werde und dann bin ich 93 und dann sehen wir mal weiter .
Aber hier startet ein Neuling, welcher die entsprechenden Einkaufsquellen nicht kennt und auch, gerade einkaufsmässig, überfordert sein dürfte. Deshalb mein Ratschlag eher  zu den mittleren Preisklassen zu greifen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Tari (19. August 2020)

Hey Lajos,

also das die Verschleißteile Geld kosten und auf kurz oder lang wahrscheinlich am meisten ins Geld gehen, habe ich mir gedacht.

Ich bin tatsächlich allgemein eher einer, der wie du es nennst, eher in die mittlere Preissektion schaut. Sonst hätte ich mir ein 40€ Komplettset gekauft 

Werde mich nächste Woche mal mit dem Bekannten treffen und hoffentlich Anfang September mal mit ihm ans Wasser fahren. 

Wenn das geschehen ist, buche ich mir den Vorbereitungskurs und fahr mit ihm mal die umliegenden Angelgeschäfte ab. 



Andal schrieb:


> Nur beim Angeleimer ist es unerlässlich, dass es auch ein echter Markeneimer ist!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/sehr-wichtig.66048/



Oha, danke für den Hinweis! 
Ich hätte mir nachher fälschlicherweise einen im Baumarkt mit Deckel geholt, oder mal geschaut was ich noch Zuhause so stehen habe! 

Toller Thread, danke!


----------



## Andal (19. August 2020)

Dann passt das.  Für mich kam der Trööt zu spät. Ich war da schon total versaut und fische daher mit leeren Majo- und Ketchupkübeln.


----------



## Tari (20. August 2020)

Also, kleines Update. 

War heute bei dem bekannten zu Besuch um mich etwas mit ihm zu unterhalten und zu informieren. 

Soweit so interessant. 

Jetzt wollen wir im September mal nach Luxemburg an die Grenzgewässer fahren und hier mal 1-2 Tage gemeinsam angeln. Ist nicht so weit von uns. 
Dort soll man scheinbar nur einen Erlaubnisschein brauchen - ich hoffe das ist so korrekt. 

Hier möchte er mir dann mal verschiedene Techniken zeigen und genauer erklären und hier kann ich auf Leihbasis, bzw. einen kleinen Obulus in die Spardose der Kinder, seine Ausrüstung erst mal mit benutzen. 

Aber von meiner jetzigen Sicht her und den Gesprächen heute, wird es auf eine Spinnfischrute und eine Rute für Zander/Barsch hinauslaufen. 

Ich freu mich schon drauf, wenn das alles so funktioniert wie ich mir das vorstelle. 

LG


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (20. August 2020)

Tari schrieb:


> Aber von meiner jetzigen Sicht her und den Gesprächen heute, wird es auf eine Spinnfischrute und eine Rute für Zander/Barsch hinauslaufen.



Wählst du die Spinnrute entsprechend kannst du damit später natürlich auch auf Grund oder aber mit der Pose angeln.
Mit einer Länge von 2,70m und einem Wurfgewicht bis 45g war ich damals gut bedient. Mit dieser zweiteiligen Kohlefaser Steckrute
konnte ich die meisten meiner Kunstköder fischen aber eben auch mal mit dem Grundblei oder der Pose. Gefangen habe ich damit Hechte bis
75cm aber auch Aale, Karpfen und alles andere.


----------



## Andal (20. August 2020)

...womit wir wieder mal bei der "Meerforellenrute" als Universalrute wären!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (20. August 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> ...womit wir wieder mal bei der "Meerforellenrute" als Universalrute wären!



Ich denke schon, so in etwa könnte man meine damalige Rute wohl beschreiben.

Auf jeden Fall machen "extreme" Spinnruten sicher erst im Laufe der späteren Anglerkarriere Sinn.
Zum Anfang braucht man kein 1,80m UL-Stöckchen und auch keinen fetten Wallerprügel, zum Werfen von ganzen Hühnern am Drachkovitch-System.


----------



## Andal (20. August 2020)

So eine Rute und einen 16 gr. Effzett - damit kannst du ein Anglerleben verbringen und es wird auch nie langweilig.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (20. August 2020)

Da hast du recht, ich habe diese Rute schließlich noch heute und benutze sie auch regelmäßig.
Der Effzett ist natürlich eine Legende und mit 16 Gramm sicherlich eine gute "Universalwaffe".

Wobei mein damaliger Erfolgsköder ein alter silberner ABU Toby in 20 Gramm war, viele Barsche und einige Hechte hat er mir beschert.
Irgendwann kam er von der "Feindfahrt" leider nicht mehr zurück und allerlei Rapala Wobbler und Mepps Spinner hielten Einzug.
Mein Köderarsenal wächst dabei bis heute kontinuierlich aber das kennt wohl jeder Spinnfischer.


----------



## Andal (20. August 2020)

Auch wenn es die Baitschmiede nicht hören wollen, aber ein vermeppstes, vereffzettetes, oder vertobystes Gewässer kennt keiner.


----------



## Blueser (20. August 2020)

Ich empfehle für den Anfang meist eine Stippe und ein Toastbrot  . Der Erfolg bleibt selten aus und macht Lust auf mehr ...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (20. August 2020)

Bezüglich der Wobbler hier noch ein kleiner Tipp für die Anfänger im Bereich des Spinnfischens.

*Don't put the Wobblers to the Twisters. Never ever! *

So habe ich mir damals jedenfalls leider einige schöne / teure Wobblerdekore versaut bzw. war der Weichmacher aus den Gummiködern daran schuld.
Von daher sollten wohl auch entsprechende Köderbehältnisse von einem Anfänger nicht außer Acht gelassen werden.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (20. August 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Ich empfehle für den Anfang meist eine Stippe und ein Toastbrot  . Der Erfolg bleibt selten aus und macht Lust auf mehr ...



Das stimmt,
eine einfache Stippe hat noch niemandem geschadet und hilft die Köderfische für Hecht & Co. zu besorgen.
Von daher ist eine solche Rute sehr zu empfehlen und es gibt sie im Grunde überall für einen schlanken Taler zu kaufen.

Wobei sich nur auf eine solche Rute zu beschränken, das wird gerade für ältere Angler eventuell doch schnell zu langweilig.
Für Kinder halte ich eine solche Stipprute anfangs auf jeden Fall auch für vollkommen ausreichend.


----------



## Thomas. (20. August 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Wobei sich nur auf eine solche Rute zu beschränken, das wird gerade für ältere Angler eventuell doch schnell zu langweilig.


ich wohne ja hier schon mit einen Bein in NL, und dort am Wasser sieht es ganz anderes aus, da siehst du keinen (ein zwei ausnahmen) älteren Angler der nicht mit der Stippe fischt. wenn ich dort zum angeln bin und ein Stipper sitzt am Wasser, schaue ich mir das ganze 5min an und wenn er in der zeit nix rausholt fahre ich zur einer anderen stelle, ein Alter Holländer der in 5 min mit der Stippe nichts fängt ,da brauche ich erst Garnichts auspacken.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (20. August 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich wohne ja hier schon mit einen Bein in NL, und dort am Wasser sieht es ganz anderes aus, da siehst du keinen (ein zwei ausnahmen) älteren Angler der nicht mit der Stippe fischt. wenn ich dort zum angeln bin und ein Stipper sitzt am Wasser, schaue ich mir das ganze 5min an und wenn er in der zeit nix rausholt fahre ich zur einer anderen stelle, ein Alter Holländer der in 5 min mit der Stippe nichts fängt ,da brauche ich erst Garnichts auspacken.



Mit älteren Anglern meinte ich eigentlich solche Neuanfänger, welche aufgrund ihrer bereits fortgeschrittenen motorischen & körperlichen Fähigkeiten mit einer solchen Stipprute eventuell doch schnell unterfordert / gelangweilt wären. Wir sprechen hier nicht von professionellen Kopfruten, sondern von 08/15 Teleskopstippen, wie sie für den einfachen Fang von Köderfischen verwendet werden. Natürlich gibt es dabei auch Liebhaber des Stippfischens, wie es wohl traditionell die Niederländer sind, welche das Stippfischen dem Wurfangeln immer vorziehen werden.

Alte / erfahrene Angler sind dabei generell quasi so etwas wie die Möwen und Thune unter uns Anglern,
wo sie auftauchen gibt es in der Regel Fisch.


----------



## Tari (20. August 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Wählst du die Spinnrute entsprechend kannst du damit später natürlich auch auf Grund oder aber mit der Pose angeln.



Ich werde da erst einmal nicht mit "eigener" Ausrüstung angeln.

Vielleicht gefällt mir am Ende ja auch was ganz anderes.
Sollte ich mich da allerdings entscheiden, werde ich etwas mehr investieren.

Auf jeden Fall freu ich mich schon mega drauf. 

Hab jetzt auch mal noch bisschen gegoogelt und herausgefunden, das eine Wochenkarte dort wo wir planen hin zu fahren 10,- € kostet. 

Mal schauen wie lange er (oder ich) Lust und Zeit haben - hab Ende September Urlaub


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (20. August 2020)

Tari schrieb:


> Vielleicht gefällt mir am Ende ja auch was ganz anderes.




*Als Angeln!?*




Schon klar, euch viel Erfolg und dir vor allem viel Spaß dann.


----------



## Chief Brolly (21. August 2020)

Zurück zu deiner Frage wegen Büchern: Als ich in den frühen 80igern mit dem Angeln begonnen habe, haben mir die Bildbände vom "Blinker" sehr weitergeholfen: Fischbilder-Lexikons 1 und 2, und das Köderlexikon. 

Obs die noch gibt, weiß ich nicht. Kannst ja mal in der "Blinker" - Redaktion in Hamburg anrufen. 
Als Angelzeitschriften gibt's da noch die Fisch & Fang, die Angel Zeitung, Raubfisch sowie Rute & Rolle. 

Wenn du Abos abschließt, kannst du aus verschiedenen Prämien dir eine aussuchen, mußt bei bestimmten Markengeräten aber etwas dazuzahlen.... 

Das wäre auch ein Weg, um an eine qualitätsvolle, und recht günstige Ausrüstung heranzukommen! 
Lesen kannst du ja am Wasser....


----------



## rhinefisher (21. August 2020)

Schau mal hier....





						Ausrüstung für Anfänger
					

Hi! Hier werde ich in der nächsten Zeit mal versuchen eine verünftige Basis für Beginner zu schaffen. Einige Anregungen von Euch wären bestimmt hilfreich. Ich werde konkrete Zahlen nennen, was Bezeichnung,Preis,Größe,Länge,Gewicht usw anbelangt. Wer sich umschaut wird exakt die angesprochen...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (21. August 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Als Angelzeitschriften gibt's da noch die Fisch & Fang, die Angel Zeitung, Raubfisch sowie Rute & Rolle.



Mir haben die diversen Angelzeitschriften damals sehr viel gebracht, aus ihnen konnte ich jede Menge Wissen mitnehmen, vor und auch nach der Prüfung zum Fischereischein. Ansonsten gab es in meiner Familie oder unter den damaligen Kumpels nämlich keine Angler, von denen ich hätte etwas lernen können. Mein erster Angelschirm war damals übrigens eine Abo-Zugabe. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hatte ich zeitweise sogar 2 verschieden Abos gleichzeitig.

Heute sehe ich das mit den Angelzeitschriften etwas kritischer bzw. schreibt jeder dasselbe, nur wird es zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten alle Jahre wieder aufgewärmt.
Aber was soll's, man kann das Angeln eben nicht neu erfinden, auch wenn die Angelindustrie und ihre Helfer das natürlich stets behaupten. Man wird wohl auch älter / erfahrener und die Zeitschriften verlieren daher etwas ihren Glanz.


----------



## Tobias85 (21. August 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Wenn du Abos abschließt, kannst du aus verschiedenen Prämien dir eine aussuchen, mußt bei bestimmten Markengeräten aber etwas dazuzahlen....



Ein eigenes Abo ist jetzt wohl ein wenig verfrüht 

Aber: Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, an alte Angelzeitschriften zu kommen (alt darf auch gerne 10 oder 20 Jahre alt sein - da steht sogar oft noch mehr spannendes zum Friedfischangeln drin), dann schnapp sie dir UNBEDINGT und blättere sie einfach mal durch. Mein Onkel hat mir zu Junganglerzeiten immer seine gelesenen Zeitschriften zur Seite gelegt, über ein paar Jahre hat sich ein ganzer Umzugskarton voll davon angesammelt mit Artikeln zu den unterschiedlichsten Fischarten. Ich hab die damals verschlungen und so einen guten Überblick über die Möglichkeiten bekommen. Außerdem habe ich eine Menge draus gelernt und sie haben permanent das Feuer in mir geschürt.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (21. August 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, an alte Angelzeitschriften zu kommen (alt darf auch gerne 10 oder 20 Jahre alt sein - da steht sogar oft noch mehr spannendes zum Friedfischangeln drin), dann schnapp sie dir UNBEDINGT und blättere sie einfach mal durch.



So schaut es aus, heute ist leider alles relativ grell / amerikanisch geworden, vor allem das Angeln.
Meine alten Angelhefte und auch die Motorradmagazine habe ich leider irgendwann alle einmal entsorgt.


----------



## Hecht100+ (21. August 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Meine alten Angelhefte und auch die Motorradmagazine habe ich leider irgendwann alle einmal entsorgt.


Falls es dich tröstet, du bist nicht der einzige.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (21. August 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Falls es dich tröstet, du bist nicht der einzige.



Ich ärgere mich darüber heute auch sehr. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere gab es damals Zoff mit dem Alten,
im Eifer des Gefechts habe ich dann alles zusammengerafft und vor lauter Wut in die blaue Tonne gekloppt.
Wobei es mehrere blaue Tonnen voll waren, da kam einiges an Papier zusammen.

Wobei einige Exemplare bei uns auf dem Dachboden gelagert waren,
dadurch sind sie natürlich nicht besser geworden.


----------



## Tari (21. August 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Als ich in den frühen 80igern mit dem Angeln begonnen habe, haben mir die Bildbände vom "Blinker" sehr weitergeholfen: Fischbilder-Lexikons 1 und 2, und das Köderlexikon.



Mal schauen, ob ich an sowas noch dran komme! 



Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Wenn du Abos abschließt, kannst du aus verschiedenen Prämien dir eine aussuchen, mußt bei bestimmten Markengeräten aber etwas dazuzahlen....



Also von Abos sehe ich derzeit (allgemein) eigentlich ab. Aber ich werd mir die genannten Zeitschriften definitiv mal anschauen und mir mal die ein oder andere gönnen. 



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Aber: Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, an alte Angelzeitschriften zu kommen (alt darf auch gerne 10 oder 20 Jahre alt sein - da steht sogar oft noch mehr spannendes zum Friedfischangeln drin), dann schnapp sie dir UNBEDINGT und blättere sie einfach mal durch.



Da werd ich definitiv mal schauen, ob ich was finde! Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## Chief Brolly (21. August 2020)

Ich hatte damals als Jugendangler ein Blinkerabo von meinen Eltern zum Geburtstag oder Weihnachten geschenkt bekommen. 
Bloß damals gab's keine Prämien, sondern nur ein Schlüsselanhänger! 

Hatte auch die blauen Sammelordner... Bloß, als ich 1988 nach Nürnberg zog, hat mein Alter ohne mich vorher zu fragen, ob ich die Blinker-Jahrgänge behalten will, einfach weggeschmissen! 

Das tat er auch mit einem Teil meiner damaligen Angelausrüstung.... 
Als Bücher hatte ich noch: "Hier steht der Fisch" von Eckhard Wiederholz (Paul Parey Verlag, 2.Auflage) und das "Handbuch für den Sportfischer" von Eduard Rehbronn, welches mich erfolgreich zur Sportfischerprüfung begleitete und darüber hinaus immer ein gutes Nachschlagewerk war bzw. Ist. 

In der Bücherei habe ich mir ausgeliehen: "Aalangeln" von Dieter Schicker und so manches Werk von Rudolf Sack. 
Diese Bücher sind heute antiquarisch, aber man bekommt sie heute (für teuer) Geld immer noch. Sogar Horst Hrubesch, ein früherer HSV-Spieler, hat einige tolle Angelbücher geschrieben! 

Lesen war damals in Zeiten ohne Internet und Handys, bei mir immer Trumpf, so habe ich meine Angeltechniken in unterschiedlichsten Gewässern auf unterschiedliche Zielfische gelernt, verbessert und verändert.... 

Zwei Onkels haben mich zum Angeln mitgenommen, wo ich zum einen auf Wobbler und eigene Ausrüstung in der Wispe meine erste Bachforelle und in Kroatien meine ersten Fluß- und Sonnenbarsche, auch einige Meeresfische fing, noch bevor ich mit 13 den 6- wöchentlichen Lehrgang zur Sportfischerprüfung machte. 

Die vorherige Praxis half mir gut, schnell und Erfolgreich durch den theoretischen Prüfungsteil. Auch die ganzen Bücher... 

So gehst Du es am besten auch an und dann wird die Prüfung recht einfach!


----------



## Andal (21. August 2020)

Zwei Bücher solltest du dir trotzdem besorgen, oder wenigstens einmal gelesen haben...

Jens Bursell "Specimenhunting" - absolut nicht rein karpfenlastig

und

John Bailey "Fische Finden"

Beides elementare Grundwerke, mit denen dann auch der Einstieg ins Raubfischangeln viel leichter fällt.


----------



## Tari (31. August 2020)

Hi,

ich noch ein mal.
Also mein Angelwunsch festigt sich immer weiter! Der Schein wird definitiv gemacht, auch wenn ich noch nicht am Wasser war.

Jetzt habe ich im Internet gelesen ( geändert von Mod, bitte Boardregeln beachten) , das es Probleme geben kann mit dem saarländischen Prüfungszeugnis, in Rheinland-Pfalz einen Fischereischein zu erhalten.
Vorab hatte ich an Fishing-King eine E-Mail geschrieben um mich dort zu erkundigen und eine schriftliche Bestätigung zu erhalten das es hier keine Probleme gibt.

Dies habe ich als Antwort erhalten:


> Nur im Saarland ist es möglich, den Fischereischein direkt - ohne weiteren Behördengang - vom Fischereiverband Saar ausgestellt zu bekommen: Hier kannst du dir den *offiziellen Fischereischein direkt ausstellen* lassen.
> 
> *Damit ist eine Erstausstellung gewährleistet, die erforderlich ist, um nach dem Fischereigesetz von Rheinland-Pfalz dort den saarländischen Fischereischein auf Rheinland-Pfalz umschreiben lassen zu können.*



Ist hier jemand aus Rheinland-Pfalz, der dort seinen Schein gemacht hat und dies bestätigen kann?


Wie bereits mitgeteilt werden wir in KW 39 an die Mosel/Sauer nach Luxemburg zum angeln fahren und hier werde ich mal meine erste Praxiserfahrung sammeln.
Geplant ist hier eine Spinnfisch- und eine Grundrute.

Jetzt hat er mal in seinem Sortiment geschaut was er noch da hat und abgeben könnte/würde.

*Spinnruten*

Comoran Black Bull Spinning 2,40m - 20-60g WG
J. C. Striker Spin 2,40m - 15-45g WG
Balzer High Density IM-7 Diamond Carbon 2,70m - 20-75g

*Karpfenruten*

Pelzer Carp Fighter 11" 3,30m - 2,75lbs (~80g) WG
DAIWA Black Widow BW2234 3,60m - 2,75lbs (~80g) WG
*Rollen*

2x Cormoran Pro Liner 6000 (mit geflochtener 0,30er - an der DAIWA, ein mal ohne Schnur)
Also, die Karpfenruten sagte er, kann man auch ohne Probleme für das Grundfischen nutzen.

Auch wenn ich es auf Leihbasis ausprobieren könnte, möchte ich mich doch eher für das bessere Equipment entscheiden.

Welches davon würdet ihr empfehlen?
Ebenso würde ggf. eine Rolle zum Spinnfischen fehlen. Eine 6000er wird hier etwas überdimensioniert sein oder? Was empfehlt ijr

Was würdet ihr bei Zielfisch Zander/Barsch empfehlen? Ggf. auch mal auf Hecht/Forellen?

Oder ratet ihr komplett von dem Equipment ab und könnt mir etwas anderes empfehlen?

LG,
Tim


----------



## Chief Brolly (31. August 2020)

Also, das Tackle und die Marken taugen schon für den vorgesehen Einsatz! 
Sicher gibt es was besseres, aber für den Anfang sind mit der Ausrüstung (fast) alle Fischarten abgedeckt.
Lediglich für den Köderfischfang empfehle ich dir noch eine Kopfrute so in 4,5m Länge, es sei denn, du kannst/darfst eine Senke benutzen. 

Ich nehme an, Sitzgelegenheit, Wetterschutz, Bißanzeiger, Futteral(e) und Kescher sind vorhanden? 

Wegen dem Fischereischein: Ich habe meine Prüfung 1982 in Niedersachsen gemacht und mit dem Prüfungszeugnis 2016 in Bayern den Staatlichen Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit erworben. 

Ähnlich wird es auch bei dir sein. Jetzt mach erstmal deine Prüfung und bestehe sie! Dann sieht man weiter.... 

Wünsche dir auf jeden Fall viel Glück und am Wasser allzeit ein fettes Petri Heil!


----------



## Tari (1. September 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Also, das Tackle und die Marken taugen schon für den vorgesehen Einsatz!



Also ist es relativ egal, für welche ich mich dort entscheiden würde? 
Persönlich dachte ich an die Daiwa Black Widow (die ist auch inkl. Rolle/Schnur) und entweder die die Cormoran Black Bull (neu inkl. Futteral) und/oder die Balzer High Density IM-7. 
Könnte alle drei, für 60,- € in die Spardosen der Kinder bekommen, denke das ist in Ordnung oder? 

Denke nur nicht, das ich tatsächlich 2 Spinnruten brauche und ggf. doch eher die Pelzer Carp Fighter auswähle für eine weitere Grundmontage, falls ich nicht gerade aktiv angeln möchtet. Wäre denke ich die sinnvollere Lösung.

Für die Spinnrute dachte ich an eine Daiwa RX LT 3000-C (hätte da eine um die 30,- € im Angebot gefunden) und mir diese mit einer geflochtenen 0,18-0,20er aufziehen lassen. 

Bei der zweiten Grundrute würde ich ggf. auch seine zweite Rolle dazu holen. 



Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Lediglich für den Köderfischfang empfehle ich dir noch eine Kopfrute so in 4,5m Länge, es sei denn, du kannst/darfst eine Senke benutzen.



Also grundsätzlich sollte das ja auch mit der Black Widow für den Anfang realisierbar sein. Klar, sobald sich mein Wissen festigt und ich weiß wie oft ich tatsächlich ans Wasser komme, wird mein Equipment natürlich erweitert und dann würde eine Stipprute wahrscheinlich die nächste Anschaffung sein. 



Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, Sitzgelegenheit, Wetterschutz, Bißanzeiger, Futteral(e) und Kescher sind vorhanden?



Sitzgelegenheit ist natürlich vorhanden. 
Zu dem Rest schau ich morgen mal was so alles mit nach Hause kommt. Fahre morgen gemeinsam mit dem Kollegen mal ins nächste Angelgeschäft und werd mir die wichtigsten Sachen mal zulegen. 




Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Wegen dem Fischereischein: Ich habe meine Prüfung 1982 in Niedersachsen gemacht und mit dem Prüfungszeugnis 2016 in Bayern den Staatlichen Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit erworben.



Also, ich bin jetzt offiziell bei Fishing King angemeldet und hab auch schon einiges durchgeackert. Wenn ich es zeitlich hin bekomme, möchte ich die Prüfung auch vorziehen - sieht bisher ganz gut aus. 

Es gibt aber anscheinend Probleme mit Erlaubnisscheinen, wenn man einen saarländischen Fischereischein besitzt und diesen noch nicht in Rheinland-Pfalz hat umschreiben lassen.
Das ist aber handlebar. 



Jetzt hat der Kollege durch eine OP strikte Ruhe bis Ende Oktober verordnet bekommen. Mal schauen ob unser gemeinsamer Trip nach Luxemburg nicht doch noch ins Wasser fällt. 

Wir werden sehen!


----------



## Chief Brolly (1. September 2020)

Von den Ruten mußt du natürlich die auswählen, mit denen du am besten zurechtkommst und die deiner Anforderung an die Transportlänge genügen. 
Da würde ich dann die Ruten auswählen, die in etwa die gleiche haben, so bringst du beide ins selbe Futteral, das gut gepolstert sein sollte. 

Die Schnurstärken sind okay. Du kannst ja an einer Spinnrute ne Dropshot Montage fischen und an der anderen ein Chebu-, Carolina- oder Texasrig, kommt ganz auf das Gewässer und Hindernisse an... 

Theoretisch könntest du an einer 3. Spinnrute Spinner, Wobbler, und Gummifische verwenden...


----------



## Tari (1. September 2020)

Ich schau sie mir morgen mal genauer an, bevor wir ins Angelgeschäft fahren und werd dann recht spontan entscheiden. 



Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Da würde ich dann die Ruten auswählen, die in etwa die gleiche haben, so bringst du beide ins selbe Futteral, das gut gepolstert sein sollte


 Bei der Black Bull wäre ein Futteral dabei, die ist von der Transportlänge aber auf jeden Fall etwas kürzer. Heisst ich bräuchte noch ein passendes Futteral für die andere Angel. 

Ich schau morgen mal und lass mich halt auch mal entsprechend im Angelgeschäft beraten.


----------



## Tari (3. September 2020)

So, meine Shoppingtour hat mein anfänglich genanntes Budget schon gesprengt. 
Das war ja tatsächlich schlimmer, als wenn ich für den Hund einkaufen gehe 

Also, was mir jetzt noch fehlen würde wäre Komfortausstattung.
Bei dem Futteral hab ich aber nicht eingesehen 70€+ zu zahlen, da schau ich lieber mal bei der Bucht. 

Jetzt hab ich ihm auch direkt die Cormoran, Daiwa und Pelzer für ne kleine Geld-/Süßigkeiten Spende an die Kinder abgekauft. 

Jetzt übe ich mich erst mal in den Knoten und Vorfächer bauen. Mal schauen was draus wird. 

Prüfung habe ich mich jetzt für den 10.10. angemeldet.


----------



## Tari (20. September 2020)

Dienstag gehts nun endlich ans Wasser für 2-3 Tage. Ich muss wirklich gestehen das ich mega _aufgeregt_ bin und mich mega drauf freue. 

Meine Lebensgefährtin freut sich auch bereits, mal 2-3 Tage nichts vom angeln zu hören. 

Vielleicht hat hier ja noch wer den ein oder anderen Tipp für die Mosel/Sauer/Our. 

Sauer wollen wir auf jedenfall mal etwas auf Raubfische gehen und bisschen Strecke machen, da hier nur 1 Angel/Person erlaubt ist. Im Verlaufe des Tages wollen wir uns dann irgendwo an der Mosel niederlassen und etwas ansitzen. Ich werd versuchen an der Mosel einen Aal zu landen - wenn das nicht funktionieren sollte, versuch ich mich an Grundeln um meiner Lebensgefährtin wenigstens sagen zu können, das ich etwas gefangen habe. 

Und dann ist es gar nicht mehr so lange hin bis zur Prüfung.


----------



## DenizJP (24. September 2020)

Kleiner Tipp - sollte es anfangs nicht gleich rund laufen mit dicken Fischen - nicht entmutigen lassen


----------



## Tari (24. September 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp - sollte es anfangs nicht gleich rund laufen mit dicken Fischen - nicht entmutigen lassen



Ach ganz und gar nicht! 

Ich hatte zwei wirklich tolle Tage am Wasser und konnte wirklich viel lernen und die Natur genießen! 

Auch am ersten Abend waren in der Dunkelheit einige interessante Bisse dran, die ich leider nicht verwerten konnte - der Kumpel mit dem ich da war, hat zudem noch seinen größten Aal überhaupt überlisten können. (97cm - knapp 1,5kg) Ich werde mal fragen, ob ich das Bild von ihm hier veröffentlichen darf. 

Ich hatte zum Teil wirklich Spaß mit den Grundeln und hab mir hier auch tatsächlich selbst welche mit genommen um diese mal zu probieren. Die sollen ja doch sehr gut schmecken. 

Grundsätzlich sind mir aber einige Dinge bewusst geworden, die ich etwas - ich nenn es mal - falsch an der Prüfung finde. 
Rein theoretisch könnte ich die Prüfung direkt ablegen und würde diese auch bestehen. 
Theoretisch wusste ich auch, was ich zu tun habe - in der Praxis ist es als Anfänger aber tatsächlich was vollkommen anderes. Hier war ich froh jemanden dabei gehabt zu haben, der Erfahrung mit bringt. Wer sowas nicht hat, kann durch aus auf gewisse Grenzen stoßen. 

Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach, sollte man die Prüfung und die Vorbereitung tatsächlich praxisbezogener durchführen. Gerade den Umgang mit dem Fisch. 

Als Fazit:
Ich freu mich noch viel mehr, bald endlich meinen Fischereischein in der Hand zu halten und auch mal spontan an die näheren Gewässer zu fahren. 
Wir haben auf jedenfall noch die ein oder andere Tour vor und ich werde euch hier erhalten bleiben.


----------



## DenizJP (26. September 2020)

naja Prüfungen sind ja meistens Theorie.

wenn du da im Kurs 100 Teilnehmer hast wird ein Praxisteil sich recht schwierig gestalten...


ich finde es sogar besser! Denn sonst hätten Neulinge ja Probleme bei der Prüfung wenn sie manche Bereiche erst mit der Zeit und Erfahrung beherrschen täten.


----------



## Tari (7. Oktober 2020)

So Samstag geht es dann endlich los - um 9:00 Uhr hab ich Termin für meine Prüfung. 

Danach geht es noch zu einem _Praktikum_ Gewässer leider vollkommen unbekannt. Könnten Weiher sein, oder eine Teilstrecke der Saar. 
Bekannt ist das auf Weißfisch geangelt werden soll. 

Hier hab ich mir jetzt von dem Bekannten noch eine Feederrute ausgeliehen und werde es hier mal mit Futterkorb ausprobieren. Sollte das nicht funktionieren, werde ich mit es mit Pose versuchen.

Da ich bisher die Probeprüfungen und die Übungsfragen in über 99% der Fälle ohne Fehler abschließe, mache ich mir hier wenig Gedanken darüber das etwas schief laufen könnte. 

Sollte dann alles gut verlaufen am Samstag, wollen wir auch die darauf folgende Woche direkt wieder ans Wasser.  



DenizJP schrieb:


> naja Prüfungen sind ja meistens Theorie.



Das sehe ich persönlich allerdings als kritikfähig an. 
Gerade im Bereich, wenn es um Lebewesen geht - wie es bei dem angeln nun mal der Fall ist. 

Ich meine allgemein - aber im praktischen Sinne - tatsächlich den Umgang mit einem frisch gefangenen Fisch, nicht den Zusammenbau oder die Zusammenstellung der Ruten. 
Gerade was Equipment anbelangt, kommt halt viel das persönliche Empfinden hinzu. 
Und m. M. n. ist doch der Umgang mit dem Fisch das wichtigste als Angler.


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Oktober 2020)

Tari schrieb:


> Und m. M. n. ist doch der Umgang mit dem Fisch das wichtigste als Angler.



Gute Einstellung, hoffentlich bleibst du dabei!

Bezüglich der Prüfung mache ich mir bei dir gar keine Sorgen, denn du bist ja gut vorbereitet, wie man hier im Thread lesen konnte.
Außerdem ist diese Prüfung eigentlich nur eine reine Formsache und ist sicherlich auch nicht schwer zu bestehen, so ist diese jedenfalls ausgelegt.
Gut finde ich das ihr wenigstens etwas praktische Übung macht und so vielleicht die Chance besteht, etwas den wirklichen Umgang mit dem Objekt der Begierde, dem Fisch, zu üben.


Tari schrieb:


> Danach geht es noch zu einem _Praktikum_ Gewässer leider vollkommen unbekannt.



Drücke dir aber dennoch die Daumen, für Samstag!

Jürgen


----------



## Tari (8. Oktober 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Gute Einstellung, hoffentlich bleibst du dabei!



Wüsste nicht warum sich das ändern sollte. 
Nein, schon klar was du meinst. Bin mir aber sicher das sich hier tatsächlich nichts ändern wird.  




Taxidermist schrieb:


> Außerdem ist diese Prüfung eigentlich nur eine reine Formsache und ist sicherlich auch nicht schwer zu bestehen, so ist diese jedenfalls ausgelegt.



Das sollte man allerdings auch etwas kritisieren... Es geht hier halt immer noch um Lebewesen und da sollte es nicht nur "Formsache" sein. 




Taxidermist schrieb:


> Gut finde ich das ihr wenigstens etwas praktische Übung macht und so vielleicht die Chance besteht, etwas den wirklichen Umgang mit dem Objekt der Begierde, dem Fisch, zu üben.



Ja, das finde ich tatsächlich auch gut. 
Dies ist aber scheinbar auf 2-3h begrenzt, da sich die beiden Prüfungsgruppen nicht begegnen sollen - Corona-Hygienekonzept. 
Bin gespannt wie das abläuft und werde gerne berichten. 

Ich hoffe doch das hier der ein oder andere Fisch von einem Prüfling gefangen wird, an dem dann der richtige Umgang am Fisch gezeigt wird. 


Taxidermist schrieb:


> Drücke dir aber dennoch die Daumen, für Samstag!



Vielen Dank!
Ich werde auf jedenfall berichten! 

LG


----------



## hanzz (8. Oktober 2020)

Tari schrieb:


> Es geht hier halt immer noch um Lebewesen und da sollte es nicht nur "Formsache" sein.


Die Prüfung, sowie die meisten der Lehrgänge lehren aber nur theoretisch den Umgang mit Fischen, selten bis gar nicht das waidgerechte Töten dergleichen.
Wenn ich nicht vor Ablegen der Prüfung durch meinen Opa und Erfahrungen am Forellenteich gewusst hätte, wie man einen Fisch tötet, hätte ich wahrscheinlich so meine Schwierigkeiten gehabt. 

Angeln bekommt man auch nicht beigebracht.

Daher der Begriff Formsache. Denke, @Taxidermist hat es so oder so ähnlich gemeint.



Tari schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch das hier der ein oder andere Fisch von einem Prüfling gefangen wird, an dem dann der richtige Umgang am Fisch gezeigt wird.



Das ist dann wirklich löblich, dass so ein praktischer Tag dazugehört und zumindest die Chance besteht, es zu lernen.



Viel Erfolg auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Tari (11. Oktober 2020)

Jetzt bin ich dann doch seit gestern offiziell Besitzer des Fischereischeins! 

Wie zu erwarten war und ja auch schon mehrfach genannt, ist die Prüfung halt tatsächlich reine Formsache. 

Gestern wurden dort insgesamt 167 Prüfungen (in mehreren Gruppen) abgelegt. 
Das anschließende Praktikum, hake ich unter dem Punkt _Geldmacherei _ab. Hier hatte ich mir tatsächlich vorgestellt, das sich hier ein erfahrener Angler mal dazu stellt und ggf Tipps gibt oder ähnliches. 
Außer der _Stempelkontrolle_ des ausführenden Vereins, hatte man aber sonst niemanden bei den _Praktikanten _gesehen - schade! Hat für mich einen sehr faden Beigeschmack gehabt. 

Im Großen und Ganzen, war der Weg zum Fischereischein - durch die Onlinemöglichkeit - recht unbeschwert und simpel.
Einen Vergleich zum Präsenzkurs hier in Rheinland-Pfalz kann ich natürlich nicht wirklich abgeben. Außer das mir hier durch Schichtdienst der Weg zum Fischereischein nicht möglich gewesen wäre.


----------



## hanzz (11. Oktober 2020)

Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung


----------



## DenizJP (12. Oktober 2020)

Glückwunsch und schon mal Petri wenns dann ans Wasser geht


----------



## FischFreund84 (12. Oktober 2020)

Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung!


----------



## Tari (12. Oktober 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Glückwunsch und schon mal Petri wenns dann ans Wasser geht



War direkt im Anschluss. Hier gabs aber nur nen Minibarsch. Also, wirklich mini 

Mittwoch gehts mal mit der Spinnrute (und Hund) an die Mosel, mal schauen was hier so machbar ist. 

Samstag auf Sonntag & nächste Woche Dienstag auf Mittwoch werden wir mal ansitzen. Mal schauen ob noch was geht.


----------



## Hilmija2 (24. November 2020)

Als Anfänger hat man sicherlich viele Fragen. So war es auch bei mir.
Natürlich aber muss jeder für sich entscheiden, wo er was kaufen will oder sich informieren will.

Ich mache das meistens wirklich im Web. Da habe ich auch unterschiedliche Seiten, die ich gerne besuche.
Habe dann auch einen Shop gefunden, wo man sich gutes Zubehör zum angeln finden kann. Ich finde, dass die Auswahl dort echt gut ist und auch die Preise sind vollkommen akzeptabel.

Wo kaufst du denn dein Zubehör?

Edit by Mod!


----------

